# AUDI TT 1999-2006 RECALL



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi, i just baught an Audi TT 1999/2000 1.8T Quattro
and after some surfing on the web i found a recall note that seems to be
very important. How does this work? what do i do?

Best regards:
Alexander


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi alx, What was the recall you're interested in ? Here's the link for TT safety recalls
http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recall ... search.asp
Hoggy.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi alx, What was the recall you're interested in ? Here's the link for TT safety recalls
> http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recall ... search.asp
> Hoggy.


http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recall ... =Blank&tx=

What do i do with this recall and is it to late?? safety first!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If your TT has the rear spoiler fitted it has already had the recall


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Idont have the small original spoiler at all. the prev owner didnt know anything about the car so..
I will call Audi tomorrow and see if not free suspension and spoiler?? 
i dont think this recall can go out of date? can i check anywhere else if the car have been recalled


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi alx, If the original owner didn't want the recall (spoiler/suspension) you will be out of luck. 
Some would see it as an advantage.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

But if there hasnt been any recall used at all ! the car have been standing still for 2years before i baught it.

Do you know how they install the spoiler? do they drill hole?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Alx89 said:


> But if there hasnt been any recall used at all ! the car have been standing still for 2years before i baught it.
> 
> Do you know how they install the spoiler? do they drill hole?


Just phone an Audi dealership with the vin number and reg. Ask them if you have any outstanding recalls, simplz :wink:


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Alx89 said:
> 
> 
> > But if there hasnt been any recall used at all ! the car have been standing still for 2years before i baught it.
> ...


Thanks everyone =)
Freestuff <3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If it has never had the spoiler fitted then I would not get it fitted you could have the rest of the recall if you wish but leave the spoiler off


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unless you are the original owner, I would say you have no chance of spoiler/suspension replace. 
Hopefully prove me wrong
Hoggy.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> If it has never had the spoiler fitted then I would not get it fitted you could have the rest of the recall if you wish but leave the spoiler off


+1
Only thing to be considered doing is lowering (pre-facelift and pre-recall TTs are about 25mm higher). Otherwise keep it without spoiler and ESP (once you install ESP you can never actually fully turn it down - unless you program it that way).


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Don't get the spoiler fitted and don't get the front wishbones replaced.
The original spoilerless look is desirable and the spoiler itself is unnecessary.
The front wishbones will have the original smaller front bush holes - people pay good money to install sleeves in the replacement wishbones to take them back to the original spec. The replacement larger bush holes were detrimental to the cars handling.

If you decide to have them replaced ask if you can keep the originals and I'll buy them from you ;-)

What colour is your car ? You might consider swapping your tailgate with someone who wants a spoilerless one - again you could make a few quid..


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Don't get the spoiler fitted and don't get the front wishbones replaced.
> The original spoilerless look is desirable and the spoiler itself is unnecessary.
> The front wishbones will have the original smaller front bush holes - people pay good money to install sleeves in the replacement wishbones to take them back to the original spec. The replacement larger bush holes were detrimental to the cars handling.
> 
> ...


My car is black! So they change the complete tailgate ? Woow and wishbones and so on. its a big upgrade ;o
Why you think it wont be updated because im not the originial owner? seem unfair tbh.
The old owner didnt care about the care, i do!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As I said, the original is considered much better handling wise than the "upgrade/recall".
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> So they change the complete tailgate ? Woow and wishbones and so on. its a big upgrade ;o


No they don't change the tailgate, they just defile it by adding a spoiler. But if you WANT a spoiler and fancy making a few quid - you could swap your with someone who appreciates the original spoilerless look.

Same with the wishbones - you could get some replacement ones by doing a swap.
So even if your car is no longer eligible - you could get the recall parts by swapping.

I asked first !


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Alx89 said:
> 
> 
> > So they change the complete tailgate ? Woow and wishbones and so on. its a big upgrade ;o
> ...


But why did u do the recall if u wanted the original look


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I didn't, the original owner did.

For the record my car is green and I've already swapped my tailgate with someone. So I don't want your tailgate.
My wishbones have already had sleeves fitted - so I don't want your wishbones for my car. If I bought them I'd keep them as spares.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> I didn't, the original owner did.
> 
> For the record my car is green and I've already swapped my tailgate with someone. So I don't want your tailgate.
> My wishbones have already had sleeves fitted - so I don't want your wishbones for my car. If I bought them I'd keep them as spares.


I see, do you have pic of your car =)(=


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, If your TT is the original spec, it could be worth even more in £££s to a real TT enthusiast. 8)   
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Worth even more 'cos it's a decent colour! :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> Worth even more 'cos it's a decent colour! :wink:


Hi, Didn't realise it was *RED* as well. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hoggy: ill call audi tomorrow and ask, its no rush for me. I love the car the way it is.
The recall stuff is new to me, so i just wanted to see what other people desided to do.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Worth even more 'cos it's a decent colour! :wink:
> ...





Alx89 said:


> ................My car is black! ...........................


_No doubt you'd prob respray it! :roll: _


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Alx89 said:


> Hoggy: ill call audi tomorrow and ask, its no rush for me. I love the car the way it is.
> The recall stuff is new to me, so i just wanted to see what other people decided to do.


 If you really do want the recall carried out_ (I would, but that's just my opinion)_ then when you telephone Audi make sure to ask for the persons name you are talking to and also tell them the phone call is being recorded! 

It is a safety recall after all! :lol:


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Alx89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy: ill call audi tomorrow and ask, its no rush for me. I love the car the way it is.
> ...


I dont know what to do :/ im lost .


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Just leave it. But don't change lane quickly at 110mph !
:lol:

Wikipedia about the recall ..
"Early TT models gained press coverage for a series of high-speed accidents in Europe. Reported crashes and related fatalities occurred at speeds in excess of 180 kilometres per hour (110 mph), during abrupt lane changes or sharp turns. Both the Coupé and Roadster models were recalled in late 1999/early 2000, to improve predictability of the car's handling at very high speeds. Audi's Electronic Stability Programme, and rear spoiler were added, along with suspension modifications. All changes were subsequently incorporated into future series production versions of the car."


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The recall was to reduce lift off over-steer at speed. So if you are aware of this and not going to cross roundabouts at motorway speeds then you shouldn't be too worried.

Perhaps take another 1.8 Quattro for a test drive to compare the handling at normal speeds to help you decide.

Also be aware you don't need to go to a solicitor to write a will. https://www.moneyadviceservice.org.uk/e ... -your-will
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/dept/stationer ... lerRanking


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> ...do you have pic of your car =)(=


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

That's not black! :evil:

I must admit I don't like green and I quite like the spoiler look on the roadster.

But that does look good!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Skeee said:


> That's not black! :evil:


Read back, you've got your wires crossed .. :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mullum said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > That's not black! :evil:
> ...


 P myself whilst watching FG and typing is really difficult! :lol:

_
And that's still not black!

I must admit I don't like green and I quite like the spoiler look on the roadster.
But that does look good! _

Edited the wrong post! :roll:


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice care Mullum.

About the recall: if i can keep the spare parts i dont see why not i shud do it.
however, my tail have been the victim of an spoiler already, so there is some freekin holes in the tail ....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alx89 said:


> Nice care Mullum.
> 
> About the recall: if i can keep the spare parts i dont see why not i shud do it.
> however, my tail have been the victim of an spoiler already, so there is some freekin holes in the tail ....


Hi Alex, And there was me thinking you had an original 1999 TT. :roll: :?  
Hoggy.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Nice care Mullum.
> 
> About the recall: if i can keep the spare parts i dont see why not i shud do it.
> however, my tail have been the victim of an spoiler already, so there is some freekin holes in the tail ....


So you're saying your car has been de-spoilered ? Photo ?


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here it is


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That's an interesting spoiler - looks pretty cool.
No idea which make it is but it's not the Audi spoiler.
Hopefully someone will recognise it and chime in ...

Badgeless too ;-) not liking the exhaust tips though ..


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> That's an interesting spoiler - looks pretty cool.
> No idea which make it is but it's not the Audi spoiler.
> Hopefully someone will recognise it and chime in ...
> 
> Badgeless too ;-) not liking the exhaust tips though ..


Its pirmius exhaust or something.. spoiler i dont know.
Badgless yes! im going to buy some new badges for my ass and an standar grill


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I think it must be quite rare for someone on here to buy a modded car and set about demodding it ! 
I have a standard 5 bar front grille if that's what you're after ..
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Europe/Norway

Not demodding it just making it more "clean" "


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Europe/Norway
> 
> Not demodding it just making it more "clean" "


Lol, making it clean with adding badges?
By the way, you haven't even told us what year your TT is? Also, can we get a side photo of your TT (so we can see if it's been lowered)?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Alx89 said:


> Hi, I just bought an Audi TT *1999/2000* 1.8T Quattro
> and after some surfing on the web I found a recall note that seems to be
> very important. How does this work? what do I do?
> Best regards,
> Alexander.





Bago47 said:


> ....................... what year your TT is? ....................


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bago47 said:


> Alx89 said:
> 
> 
> > Europe/Norway
> ...


Im not just adding the badges sherlock holmes. Im planning on a fullpaint job and changing some
tierd body parts and so on.

It has Coilovers Kit(adjustable)


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> > Alx89 said:
> ...


Usually, people make their cars clean by removing the badges (sometimes even removing door handles, spoilers, side mirrors, rear valance...)

EDIT:
IMO, your car has already been recalled... if it had a spoiler and if it has ESP button, 100% recalled.

EDIT2:
Here's a pic of clean TT, so you'll know what I'm talking about:
(it's just another angle of the TT that has already been posted in this thread, but here you can see it's got no rear view mirrors, spoiler, blinkers...)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not the same car as earlier in the thread - but the same tailgate ;-)


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hotstuff! =)

Anyone know where i can get a cheap Powersteering rack?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Alx89 said:


> Hotstuff! =)
> 
> Anyone know where i can get a cheap Powersteering rack?


check your other thread


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

So i called my local dealer today, and they couldnt answer me if the recall was done for my car or not.
They had no history or knowledge what so ever regarding any recall during TT mk1.

I sent an email to an audi community service team that was going to 
take it futher in the system.

Are there anyone in Norway that have done this at all? All TT*s around dont have any spoilers or they have added
one themself.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just above the radio flap, you can see 5 buttons. 2 are for heated seats (if you have them), hazard light, rear window heating and ESP button.

Now, if you have blank switch (like in the photo below) in place where ESP button should be, your car has not been recalled (but I believe it was, since you have holes from OEM spoiler on your boot lid).


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bago47 said:


> Just above the radio flap, you can see 5 buttons. 2 are for heated seats (if you have them), hazard light, rear window heating and ESP button.
> 
> Now, if you have blank switch (like in the photo below) in place where ESP button should be, your car has not been recalled (but I believe it was, since you have holes from OEM spoiler on your boot lid).


Ye i think it is mate, my car was imported from germany in 2003 thats why norway dont find the history about it before that..
where is the spoiler then!!! is the original spoiler with 4 holes in the tail?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> > Just above the radio flap, you can see 5 buttons. 2 are for heated seats (if you have them), hazard light, rear window heating and ESP button.
> ...


There are holes underneath original spoiler, but I'm not sure how many.
To sum up:
Your car has been recalled, and then someone decided to remove OEM spoiler and fit an aftermarket one.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

Asked the old owner he didnt have any of the parts.
I want the original spoiler and grill.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Asked the old owner he didnt have any of the parts.
> I want the original spoiler and grill.


Like I said earlier I have an original 5 bar grille if you want it.


----------



## Alx89 (Sep 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> Alx89 said:
> 
> 
> > Asked the old owner he didnt have any of the parts.
> ...


Yes mate, how much? 
Posible to send it to norway in one piece


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you want the OEM 02 - on ( face lift ) 3 bar grill,, much better.. :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

roddy said:


> you want the OEM 02 - on ( face lift ) 3 bar grill,, much better.. :wink:


F'off Roddy


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > Alx89 said:
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > you want the OEM 02 - on ( face lift ) 3 bar grill,, much better.. :wink:
> ...


c'mon,, you cant be that much in need of 25 qd,, :roll:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not the money, nor making space of things I'll never use. It's the principle that its just not the thing to do Roddy and you know it. There was me thinking you hadn't been a cu^t for a while but you can't seem to help yourself.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> It's not the money, nor making space of things I'll never use. It's the principle that its just not the thing to do Roddy and you know it. There was me thinking you hadn't been a cu^t for a while but you can't seem to help yourself.


think its you being a c*nt trying to off load your old shit onto someone,, thankfully i can tell him there is better to be got from others , not a pr*ck like you,,,,,, now go cryin to the teacher if you want [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Right Roddy - the line is drawn.
It's not for you to decide what somebody wants to buy and whether someone else can sell it - you [email protected]
How about we go pm Roddy so we can make arrangements to meet in person. 
It's about time we met I think.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> Right Roddy - the line is drawn.
> It's not for you to decide what somebody wants to buy and whether someone else can sell it - you [email protected]
> How about we go pm Roddy so we can make arrangements to meet in person.
> It's about time we met I think.


suit your self,,, mullet [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Grills at dawn!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lets see if bigmouth has got any balls shall we.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I 'Googled' "big mouth" and "balls."

But believe me, you don't' want to see the pic!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe its not mullet,, maybe it margaret.. :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Not even remotely funny you idiot.
Roddy uhuhuh like noddy or nobby or ..
What a pathetic little man.

Yet another thread completely ruined by a sad drunk lonely little man.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> Not even remotely funny you idiot.
> Roddy uhuhuh like noddy or nobby or ..
> What a pathetic little man.


calm down margaret,, you are exposing your IQ... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> Not even remotely funny you idiot.
> Roddy uhuhuh like noddy or nobby or ..
> What a pathetic little man.
> 
> Yet another thread completely ruined by a sad drunk lonely little man.


perhaps you judging by you own standards,, i am neither drunk nor lonley,,,, have the fleeced the Norgy yet :?


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I have never known such nonsense to start on this forum.

Mullum: This is not the kind of forum you may be used to. Yes I accept there is light banter, but thats all it should be. There is no point in trying to get a little personal.

Hug and be friends


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Smithtt - you are seeing my response to someone else's bad behaviour. So you should butt out - its not your call.

The OP wants an original grille - I've offered him mine and he has accepted. 
Roddy has tried to stop the sale because he has personal issues with me - which you clearly know nothing about. He's ruined yet another thread because I'm here. That's his "modus operandi" (he won't get that).


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mullum said:


> Smithtt - you are seeing my response to someone else's bad behaviour. So you should butt out - its not your call.


perhaps you should consider your own behavour


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Perhaps I should butt out. Just don't want to see two 5 star members get turfed by the site moderators.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Roddy you think you can say whatever you like and no one will pull you up. But with me you've bitten off more than you can chew because I won't put up with your attitude. You started this and eventually we'll see where it gets you.

Lets be clear, this is about you wanting to stop me selling something because you have a problem with me. It's got nothing to do with "fleecing" anybody and you know it.

You walk into a thread, cause havoc, then stand back and tell everyone to calm down. But you don't fool me. And I'll take you on every single time until you either learn to behave or you leave.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

smithtt said:


> Perhaps I should butt out. Just don't want to see two 5 star members get turfed by the site moderators.


5 star members? You mean the 2 guys with "too much time on their hands"? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I bet this thread wint get to page 6 before getting locked


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Page 6 !! you poor fool,, you are suffering from some form of dilusional paranoia,, personally i dont give a damn what you buy or sell :roll: ,, i only gave the Norweigan guy a bit of decent advice that the 3 bar is more desireable than a 5 bar,, the fact that you were trying to off load some old shit on him is not my concern, tho maybe it should be, if anyone spoiled this thread, hopefully not, then it was you with your problem,,,, [smiley=bomb.gif] ,,, why dont you put your superiority complex in some sort of check........


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they should just be reem.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Alx89 said:


> Asked the old owner he didnt have any of the parts.
> I want the original spoiler and grill.





mullum said:


> Like I said earlier I have an original 5 bar grille if you want it.





Alx89 said:


> Yes mate, how much?
> Posible to send it to norway in one piece


Mods please go to post #52 and read from there.
This thread was just fine before the forums gimp turned up.


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol: :lol: So much bloody drama.


----------



## Stevex11sdw (May 10, 2013)

Read this after doing search on face lift to work out the difference in models.....not that informative but very entertaining!



> suit your self,,, mullet


School boy humour but very funny


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Stevex11sdw said:


> Read this after doing search on face lift to work out the difference in models.....not that informative but very entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Well I for one can sleep better knowing that you found that funny. Can't wait for your next enlightening post !


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

This place can get worse than a fooking school yard.

If you two don't like each other then bloody ignore each other.

If he wanted a 3 bar grill (he may already have one) then I'm sure he would have bloody asked for one.

It's all rather pathetic really.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

callum, calm down. this thread is from LAST SEPTEMBER. Someone just revived it for nothing.
And actually, the whole point was that the guy *DID* ask me to sell him my grille, i sent it to him and he's happy.
The argument was about me being accused of selling "my old sh!te" and roddy trying to prevent the sale. anyway he and i haven't had any issues since. so its water under the bridge. why on earth you want to wade in i have no idea.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> callum, calm down. this thread is from LAST SEPTEMBER. Someone just revived it for nothing.
> And actually, the whole point was that the guy *DID* ask me to sell him my grille, i sent it to him and he's happy.
> The argument was about me being accused of selling "my old sh!te" and roddy trying to prevent the sale. anyway he and i haven't had any issues since. so its water under the bridge. why on earth you want to wade in i have no idea.


I just get a bit miffed about the constant bitching on here.

Far too many keyboard warriors around these days.

Plus I am entitled to my opinion wether this is old or not. It still looked pathetic and really doesn't look good to "guests" who are considering signing up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

i agree, and if you read the whole thread (as if you'd want to) you'd see how it went down hill.
but replying to the thread for no real reason only revives it, putting it right in front of new members. so anyone replying to any thread should think first about what they are trying to achieve by doing so.
all you've done is bitch about the bitching. :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

mullum said:


> i agree, and if you read the whole thread (as if you'd want to) you'd see how it went down hill.
> but replying to the thread for no real reason only revives it, putting it right in front of new members. so anyone replying to any thread should think first about what they are trying to achieve by doing so.
> all you've done is bitch about the bitching. :roll:


4 posts above is you posting before me fella.

Now you're bitching about my bitching.

Let's just leave this here shall we

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Everyone's bitching,take a chill pill and go drive your great cars


----------

